# AHHHH The taxman is at it again



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This weeks front page from THE PORTUGAL NEWS

- Taxman lowers wealth bar.
Buying a car in excess of €35,000 is enough for tax inspectors to flag a taxpayer and place him under suspicion of having an unjustified increase in wealth. An important report to read in full.... 

Taxman lowers wealth bar - The Portugal News


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Would this also be the scenario when buying a high value second-hand car or motorcycle?

Furthermore does anybody know whether upon purchase or sale if the price paid for a used vehicle is declared to the state through any Government agency...such as when registering the car at the relevant dept?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lots of possessions are registered in 2 places in Portugal

IRN/Conservatoria where ownership of item is registered like property, cars, boats, planes etc

IRN/Conservatoria then notify Financas the owner & NIF number so item registered to that persons NIF because Finanacas are responsible for collecting tax on that item.
Whether actual price is notified unsure but item gives a good enough indication of value 

Cars/vehicles IUC etc

It's done this way because unlike UK If there's a Fiscal debt Financas can impose fines, repossession etc without resorting to the Courts

Financas also have further powers like inspecting Electricity bill to check usage/occupancy


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

This is alarm bells. This legislation has been in the statute books for years.


----------

